# What's better? RCA to RCA with XLR adapter or RCA to XLR?



## BrianS

which is better sounding, with the adapter or should i get the other end of the rca ic's terminated in XLR. (speaking of lavry da10 black dac to singlepower rca amp). I do not care about selling the connector down the road. Thank you


----------



## grandenigma1

female XLR- male RCA cables would be the simplest and best route.


----------



## BrianS

thank you for the reply, i plan to get some xlr-rca grover ur6.'s


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BrianS* 
_thank you for the reply, i plan to get some xlr-rca grover ur6.'s_

 

You can always pick up some male RCA to male XLR adapters down the road should you decide to go with a single ended source.


----------



## jpr703

I have a set of Grover's UR6's. I think you'll be happy with them.


----------



## rickcr42

Quote:


 You can always pick up some male RCA to male XLR adapters down the road should you decide to go with a single ended source. 
 

Far better would be an entirely new set of cables.

 The weakest link in a sound system is always where there is a log jam asuming good electronics and if anything all that "metal" is to be avoided at all costs if at all possible if sonic quality is your end goal (which presumably it is if aftermarket cables are important enough to purchase at a premium cost).
 Think minimal metal area for all things audio (and another reason why XLR is a far superior connector even for single ended connections) with the BAL-to-SE connection made right inside the XLR shell


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rickcr42* 
_Far better would be an entirely new set of cables.

 The weakest link in a sound system is always where there is a log jam asuming good electronics and if anything all that "metal" is to be avoided at all costs if at all possible if sonic quality is your end goal (which presumably it is if aftermarket cables are important enough to purchase at a premium cost).
 Think minimal metal area for all things audio (and another reason why XLR is a far superior connector even for single ended connections) with the BAL-to-SE connection made right inside the XLR shell_

 

Well clearly, if you have the money that would certainly be the best route... just giving options for those who might not be able to be so liberal in spending.


----------



## Jon L

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BrianS* 
_which is better sounding, with the adapter or should i get the other end of the rca ic's terminated in XLR. (speaking of lavry da10 black dac to singlepower rca amp). I do not care about selling the connector down the road. Thank you_

 

All things being equal, of course it's better to have use XLR-RCA cable than use adapter+RCA cable, which means one more connection and one more metal connector. Whether your ears/system can resolve this difference is an entirely different matter, and since things like resale value, cost, cable rolling ARE a concern, I would tend to just get a good quality XLR-rca adapter. 

 If you do get XLR-RCA cable and want to go the distance, try to use something better than the ubiquitous Neutrik XLR plugs and consider XLR plugs like Furutech, Vampire, etc.


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jon L* 
_All things being equal, of course it's better to have use XLR-RCA cable than use adapter+RCA cable, which means one more connection and one more metal connector. Whether your ears/system can resolve this difference is an entirely different matter, and since things like resale value, cost, cable rolling ARE a concern, I would tend to just get a good quality XLR-rca adapter. 

 If you do get XLR-RCA cable and want to go the distance, try to use something better than the ubiquitous Neutrik XLR plugs and consider XLR plugs like Furutech, Vampire, etc._

 

Actually the Neutrick XLRs are a very fine plug and some of the best I have come across. I have tried quite a few different brands name brand and not and have always found myself more times then not coming back to the Neutrick line of XLR plugs. The Vampire and Furutechs are nice but my largest gripe with them is the lack of adequate strain relief.


----------



## rickcr42

Quote:


 Actually the Neutrick XLRs are a very fine plug and some of the best I have come across. 
 

I agree with that.The Nuetriks along with the Amphenol XLRs can take a real pounding in the field with zero failures and the well designed strain releif is no small part of that.Constant flexing at the cable/plug is the weak spot of all audio cables and while not so very important in a permanant fixed installation WAY important for any mobile/semi-permanant duty.

 (I also like the Nuetrik color coded add-on collars that can be a real aid when you have a bazillion connections to lash up at fifty feet from end to end which means either shooting a pulse down the line line and monitoring the "tone" or "yellow plug to input A 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* 
_The Vampire and Furutechs are nice but my largest gripe with them is the lack of adequate strain relief._

 

inject them with a mold. Thats what I did for the vampire connectors, strain relief becomes a non-issue all though a permanent solution. Otherwise small awg cables will just hang loosely by the solder points.
 For sound quality and optimal performance I agree no adapter option is best for signal purity. 
 cheers


----------



## BrianS

thank you


----------



## Cronstead

Am I right that all the XLR to RCA adapter is a balanced to unbalanced converter? Since I got a pair* and I'm not really sure if I can use it for my Lavry to single-ended headamp.

 * http://www.stagebeat.co.uk/product.php?product_id=50


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cronstead* 
_Am I right that all the XLR to RCA adapter is a balanced to unbalanced converter? Since I got a pair* and I'm not really sure if I can use it for my Lavry to single-ended headamp.

 * http://www.stagebeat.co.uk/product.php?product_id=50_

 

That should work just fine.


----------



## Cronstead

Thanks for the reply. Just one thing, do I need to change the inside jumper on Lavry DA-10 or something else?


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cronstead* 
_Thanks for the reply. Just one thing, do I need to change the inside jumper on Lavry DA-10 or something else?_

 

Nope


----------

